# James Has A Little Brother



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

Good Morning,

Just wanted to get a quick note out and let everyone know that Aaron Paul arrived yesterday. Mommy had a long day, but all are fine and recovering. We were induced first thing yesterday morning. We were fully dilated by noon and pushed on and off for a little over 4 hours. He was turned and was ultimately a little to big for mommy. He was never in duress, but it was decided that Kristen was just not going to be able to give birth naturally. She was taken in for a Cesarean. Turned out to be the best choice. Aaron was face up and was trying to turn down to get out, but he would have probably never fit. But as I said Mommy and baby are both healthy and recovering nicely and we should be able to go home by Sunday.

Pics to follow

Aaron Paul
8lbs. 11oz.
20 1/2"
Born 4:40pm on 6/30/2010

and on a side note Grandma is very happy to share her birthday with him, kinda cool.

Jim

Pics added as promised. The 2nd photo is of mommy showing off her fall risk loser status band. Told the nurse I'm gonna need a stack of these to take camping with us, so we can start marking the people who need to steer clear of the fire pit later in the evening. After an evening of tiki bar crawling we should probably all put them on. The nurses got a kick out of our idea. One said she is gonna steal our idea and use them at a party she has coming up.

Enjoy


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Congrats!!!!









Sounds like a long day, but then again, they always are....


----------



## CdnOutback (Apr 16, 2010)

Congratulations!!! Glad to hear that all are well...


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Congrats Jim and Kristen!!









....and a BIG *Happy Birthday *to Aaron Paul !!









Glad to hear everyone is doing good!!


----------



## D.P. (Nov 8, 2009)

Congrats to the whole family


----------



## Blackjack (Jan 8, 2010)

Congratulations!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Aaron! Congrats Mom and Dad! Picture soon?


----------



## Camping Family From MI (Feb 20, 2010)

Congratulations!!


----------



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

Congratulations !! Tell Kristen good job and hope she fells better soon. Can't wait to se you guys at the rally. If you need anything let us know we are just over the bridge.

Kathy and Kevin


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

Congrats!! to all especially James who now has a fulltime job as the best big brother he can be!! 
Look forward to pics soon!!


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

Thanks for all the well wishes. Pics soon, I promise


----------



## Jelly Donut (Apr 13, 2009)

Congrats again!

(Now you can update your signature







)


----------



## BritsOnTour (Sep 15, 2006)

Welcome to the world Aaron and congratulations Kristen, Jim and James on the new addition to your family, hope we get to meet him soon









Ali


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

Jelly Donut said:


> Congrats again!
> 
> (Now you can update your signature
> 
> ...


Thanks Bro.

Done


----------



## luverofpeanuts (Mar 9, 2010)

congrats!


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

That is wonderful news!
Congratulations!!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

*WELCOME TO THE WORLD, Aaron Paul!!!!! * 

*LOTS* of folks have been waiting *JUST* for *YOU*!!!! 

I do think this makes him either a JOONBUG or a JOONBEETLE


----------



## mikenkristipa (May 11, 2008)

Congratulations!!!!!!! A BIG welcome to the Newest Outbacker!!! Glad all is well!


----------



## CrazyAboutOrchids (Aug 10, 2009)

Welcome to the world Baby Aaron. Best wishes and congratulations to all of you!


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

Congrats, brother! cant wait to see you all in August!


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

Thanks everybody. Will get pics up tonight. Daddy gets a little break at night when the nurses take over the monitoring.

Update: Aaron is doing great already trying to pick up his head and didn't even cry during his circumsision, although all the men of Outbacker who are reading this just wept a tear for him. He strong like mommy. Mommy is very tires and VERY sore. Kind a got the worst of each. Few hours of pushing and then having to have operation, so she hurting and having to recover in both areas.

Thanks again for all the kind well wishes and we look forward to seeing, speaking, typing, camping or talking to all of you soon.

Jim


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

Pics added to OP. Sry about the size.

Jim


----------



## Juan (Mar 31, 2009)

Congrats!!! I clearly remember the day each of my three kids were born. No better feeling!!


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Glad everyone is healthy!!! Been patiently waiting for the wonderful news!!! Glad everyone is good!!!


----------



## Just Add Dirt (May 5, 2009)

*Congratulations!! 
*
From Missy Eric & Michelle


----------



## Jim B (Mar 26, 2010)

Congratulations and Welcome to the newest Outbacker member.


----------



## russlg (Jul 21, 2008)

Congrats Jim and Kristen!! Aaron Paul the newest Outbacker........ Will see (and I am sure hear you lol) you at Smugglers Den in Acadia!!


----------

